# Brothers In Arms: Ridiculous long winded unskipable cutscenes!



## Tiger (Oct 15, 2008)

Real quick rant because after a week of trying to rent this game, I find myself sitting in front of my TV for over 20 minutes now watching cutscenes that I CAN NOT SKIP. I do not care about your story, even Metal Gear Solid lets you skip cut scenes.

Its still going as I type!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 16, 2008)

mash the buttons, eventually an option appears at the bottom of the screen, "Press B to skip", Press B (or whatever your relevant platform equivilant is) and you are on your way.

Amazing game, best WWII game ever easily, but the story, the cutscenes, the dialogue is all complete shit. War games don't need characters, less cutscenes, more killing.


----------



## MrJack (Oct 16, 2008)

On the PC all you have to do is to press some button and a text appears telling you what you have to press in order to skip the cutscene.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 16, 2008)

Not so on the Playstation 3! 

Trust my I mashed every button repeatedly the first 10 minutes as I endured pointless casual dialog between poorly rendered soldiers. The only button that responds is 'start' and that just brings up an option menu with no choice of skipping.


----------



## Korbain (Oct 17, 2008)

bah who cares, the game is brilliant. Sucks you can't skip the cut scenes. But i hope that doesn't put you off the game as a whole!


----------



## Tiger (Oct 17, 2008)

I game is pretty low on my set of standards right now. The multiplayer is horrific, broken, and incomplete. That, coupled with nonskippable cut scenes that are boring and tedious and graphics that resemble a PS2 makes me glad I rented this game and Im going to return it early.

I'm amazed because everyone was telling me it was awesome and gamespot gave it an 8 or so.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 17, 2008)

On the PS3 I was eventually able to skip cutscenes by pushing buttons and eventually seeing, "Press *O* to skip cutscene." This was in the demo, though.


----------

